# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  In a Mellow Tone... Chords ???

## JFDilmando

anyone ...
Help with the chords and keys for In a Mellow Tone ???

any help would be appreciated...
thanks

JFDilmando

----------


## 250sc

http://www.songtrellis.com/sounds/viewer$583

Click on score to see the changes.

----------


## Seth Rosen

It's in Ab


Bb7/Eb7/Abmaj7/Abmaj7/Fm7/Bb7/Ebmaj7/Ebmaj7/

Db/Db/Ab/F7/Bb7/Bb7/Bb-7/Eb7/

Bb7/Eb7/Abmaj7/Abmaj7/Fm7/Bb7/Ebmaj7/Ebmaj7/

Db/Ddim/Ab/G Gb/F7/Bb7/Eb7/Ab/

..or something close to that

----------


## David Horovitz

Changes are somewhat different on Ralph Patt's site:

http://www.ralphpatt.com/Song.html

----------


## Bruce Clausen

The songtrellis version and the vanilla book one both go wrong at bar 26.  Should be D dim7.  Songtrellis shows that chord symbol, but gives (and plays) the notes of a Db dim7 (spelled as A# dim7).  The vanilla book gives Dbm, which is correct at bar 10 but doesn't fit the melody at 26.  By the way, songtrellis' F#7 (bar 10) is a transposing error for Gb7, which is a reasonable equivalent for Dbm.

BC

----------

